
Show HN: Your website went down last night... Or did it? Set up a monitor - mailforge
https://silentdown.com
======
chris_f
I signed up for the free plan, but couldn't figure out how to set up the
public status page.

~~~
mailforge
Hi Chris, when you create a monitor then under Settings of it, you can enable
public page.

Once enabled, you find a new button called "Status Page", that will take you
to your public page.

Let me know if you figure it out

~~~
chris_f
Perfect, thank you. Got it working.

